# XLS - F350 Video



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Plowing 1" at a top secret, high security, government mountain complex

Yes Im plowing in my sweatpants and Nikes


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Someone needs to shovel a little bit,to much sitting


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do they turn on the lights for ya at the golf course


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

MatthewG;1577397 said:


> Plowing 1" at a top secret, high security, government mountain complex
> 
> Yes Im plowing in my sweatpants and Nikes


Nice Video, thanks for posting. Love that XLSThumbs Up


----------

